# Oval Piston



## mgbrv8 (Aug 3, 2011)

The Honda NR750 had oval pistons. I thought I would share.

David


----------



## metalmad (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow I like that, very unique!!
was the Honda a Single or twin?
Pete


----------



## nemt (Aug 3, 2011)

http://www.motorcyclespecs.co.za/model/honda/honda_nr750.htm

Check this out.
4 cylinder

Nemt


----------



## mgbrv8 (Aug 3, 2011)

Here is another interesting picture of it


----------



## ShedBoy (Aug 3, 2011)

I can remember seeing views of the rotating assembly for this engine and it was amazing. Insanely expensive bike to buy and I reckon it would be hard to get parts for it. On the subject of odd pistons I can remember seeing pictures of a square piston engine. All sound like machining nightmares to me but I don't have CNC. Righto who is going to make one?

Brock


----------

